# Knee operation



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi
I'm looking at having a knee replacement, anyone out there with experience of this, it seems there are many hospitals offering different methods etc ??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

santa002 said:


> Hi
> I'm looking at having a knee replacement, anyone out there with experience of this, it seems there are many hospitals offering different methods etc ??


Hi,
Dr Tarabichi is one of the best knee surgeons in the Middle East (probably the best).
He would be my first port of call!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Is this from personal experience ? Which hospital,, and thanks for replying


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

santa002 said:


> Is this from personal experience ? Which hospital,, and thanks for replying


Hi,
My wife is a hospital consultant and has a list of doctors that we would use, for each speciality - dermatologist, cardiologist, orthopedics, pediatrics etc. - he's on her list as the "knee man"!
I believe he is at Burjeel hospital these days.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

There's a Finnish professor Jussi Rantanen, Specialist in Orthopaedic Surgery, who comes highly recommended. He's just moved to Dubai.

Dr Jussi Rantanen


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Dr Samih Tarabichi, he's in Burjeel for advanced surgeries in SZR.


----------



## Asterix 007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Steve Solar. Would be really grateful if your wife could recommend a gasterontoligist. Thanks !


----------



## Asterix 007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry I am new so can't PM you...


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm seeing Dr Kutaiba Salman for knee treatment who I'm finding quite good.


----------

